# Hi Everyone



## alfatec (Sep 13, 2009)

Just like to say Hi to everyone. Am a new member having just purchased an 05 Audi TT 225 Coupe in Glacier Blue. Not even picked the car up yet but cant wait. Hopefully will come here quite often for advice. 8)


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Grats on the new wheels, get some pics up once you get it


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome... 

Glacier blue .... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## alfatec (Sep 13, 2009)

Well picked up my 05 225 TT on Saturday, been smiling every minute since. Car is stunning in Glacier Blue, not a scratch anywhere, wheels perfect, inside perfect and goes like a dream. Just waiting for some sunshine and I will take and post some photos.


----------

